# How long do you have to be in U A E to remain a resident?



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

What are the requirements to keep your permanent residence in UAE in good standing?
Do you have to be in UAE for more than six months every year, do you just have to enter UAE once every six months, or how does it work?

Are there other requirements?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your residency is dependent on your employment visa.

With no job, you will not get a residency visa nor can you keep your old residency visa from a previous job. Once you leave a job the company is required to cancel your visa immediately (although some companies were generous and didn't do so right away to allow people time to look for employment elsewhere). 

If you leave a job and the company doesn't cancel the visa, it will eventually expire at three years. If you leave the country for more than a certain time period (six months, I think), the visa is automatically cancelled.

Owners of property worth more than one million AED are eligible for a renewable residency visa but this is a grey area and touch and go. 

In short, you will never have "permanent" residency in the UAE. The laws do not give expats any type of permanent or citizenship standing. You can manage to stay in the UAE for life by having consistent employment but you still will never be granted permanent residency. 





ipguy said:


> What are the requirements to keep your permanent residence in UAE in good standing?
> Do you have to be in UAE for more than six months every year, do you just have to enter UAE once every six months, or how does it work?
> 
> Are there other requirements?


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks
I am on a three year visa now and self employed with a free zone company. I am aware there is no way to get a "permanent" status and that the rules are being written and rewritten often.
My concern is for the next three year and how many days or how often do I have to travel to Dubai to be able to keep my visa in good standing and be able to renew it or get a new one. I will spend a lot of time abroad for several months at a time.
Do they care about the numbet of days you spend in the country or more about how ofter you enter the UAE

I know you have to enter at least once every 6 months but not sure if that is all that is required.

Can I leave for five months then return for two weeks. and leave again for another 5 months?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You need to enter at least once every six months to keep your visa alive. Doesn't matter if that's just for a day every six months.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Sounds great. Hope you are right.
Are you sure that is all?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

That's it but look at the ID card thread to avoid fines...


----------

